# freebsd-update fetch fails



## bluetick (Apr 19, 2011)

Connection works but I've screwed something up. =)
I've done a cvsup and rebuilt world/kernel from scratch thinking I had something out of sync but I still get this error.



```
#: freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.1-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.1-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.1-RELEASE from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.1-RELEASE from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

#: uname -a
FreeBSD pluto 8.1-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p2 #1: Mon Apr 18 14:55:06 CDT 2011   
  boxd@pluto.xxxx.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

#: ls /var/db/freebsd-update/
f465c3739385890c221dff1a05e578c6cae0d0430e46996d319db7439f884336-rollback
files
lasteolwarn
pub.ssl
serverlist
serverlist_full
serverlist_tried
tINDEX.present
tag
```


----------



## anomie (Apr 29, 2011)

Can you resolve names? 

`% dig [url]http://www.freebsd.org[/url]`

Can you fetch(1) from elsewhere on the 'net? 

`% fetch [url]http://www.freebsd.org[/url]`


----------

